# Cinco de Mayo-Glen Helen



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey GPB
Just wanted to thank Benny and Michell Chavez for a rocking show.There was great looking dog's and people all over the place.The biggest show I have ever been to.Rey and the Good Oliver was working the rails.Really liked the weight pull.Most impressive performance by the Bully's,,,,Bully Power.
The flirt pole was a sight to enjoy.The will and determination shown by the dog's was to be admired.
Im bad with names,but some of the great people was on deck---1503 Bulls/Henry,,,Cannibal pits/Enrique,,,Rey and the Good Oliver,,,Mike from shorty Bulls,,,Danny and loraine great chow by the way,,,and Im sure I forgot some,so please no disrespect intended.
Meet old and new friends,so this was a great gathering of Bully lovers.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome pix!! Thanks for sharing! I especially love the puppy class!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Show*

Hey ThaLadyPit
Thank you for looking.They had all the catagory's.There was so many other pics,but I had to limit my self,lol.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

feel like i was there, thats how to take photos...thanks brother


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Show*

Hey NinaThePitbull
Sharing the good times is what binds us all together,and seeing the people that help bring this to life is very important.My only regret is that I was stuck at my booth for a large part of the show,so I did not get to take as many winner pics.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics  Were they all bullies a few of them look like American Bulldogs. Like the two white ones and one tan one Stomper.


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Show*

Hey kg420
There was a class for the American Bulldog also.I guess they are opening up a few new venues,so it will bring more people to the shows and gaine more positive exposure.
Stomper is such a mellow boy,and he slimed me twice,lol.He is my buddy's dog.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome  He's beautiful  One of those AM Bulldogs looks like Our old girl's sire Mugs McGinnis  He was one of the smartest well trained dogs I've ever seen. Great pics thanks so much for sharing I'd love to see more


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Show*

Hey kg420
I was stuck at my booth for a good part of the show,but I will be at the next show may 15,and post more pic's from there.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Great Pictures and thanx for coming out!
We had an American Bulldog Club host two full shows for the American Bulldogs! This was the first and not the last.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great pics! Looks like all the dogs were having fun! Oh and did you mean spring pole instead of flirtpole?


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Show*

Hey StaffyDaddy
Spring pole.Guess I got to excited typing.I can say this:if we all bring new people to the show's,this will swell the ranks,and all the BSL crap will slow way down.
I had my buddy come to a show for the first time in 25 years,and he was blown away.
Good stuff.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## alansaaa (May 30, 2010)

*5 month old lady*

This is a 5 month old female "lady". Do you possibly know what type of breed or bloodline this may be? can anyone help. is she pure or mix or gator or pocket or low rider or red or blue anyone can help or gotti or edge or watchdog. 



 is a short clip of her


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Show*



alansaaa said:


> This is a 5 month old female "lady". Do you possibly know what type of breed or bloodline this may be? can anyone help. is she pure or mix or gator or pocket or low rider or red or blue anyone can help or gotti or edge or watchdog. YouTube- Well Tempered American Pitbull Terrier is a short clip of her


Hey alansaaa
Where did you get her?Im sure the people there could give you some info.Just by looking at a dog,it's not possible to tell all the details.Just love her any way,and you will feel great.
Thank you,
Henry


----------

